# Having issues transferring my phone book on my cell phone to my pioneer 9800bt unit.



## lagrande42 (Mar 4, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone can help me figure out how to transfer my phone book from my phone to my radio? I have a cingular 8525 cell phone. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Usually the radio instructions have a pretty good walk through. Typically you put the radio into discover mode and have the phone find it. A password is required to make the connection which is typically 0000 but I have seen listed different. Getting the radio into discover mode is where why it's manual is very handy. What OS is the 8525 running? Win? or Palm? It is usually as simple as clicking on the bluetooth icon and choosing discover new devices or add devices. Something like that. 

Are you getting to a step and it's not working?
Have you tried syncing the two yet?
What manufacture is your radio? nm - pioneer 9800bt


----------

